# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σε όλους σας!

## dionisis

Είμαι ο Διονύσης νέο μέλλος, χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα που υπάρχει αυτός ο χώρος  για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους και θα ήθελα να σας συγχαρώ!
Την περασμένη Κυριακή  10-04 το πρωί  στην περιοχή του Βύρωνα μετά από δικό μου λάθος δραπέτευσε ο αγαπημένος μου cockatiel (profile picture) :Frown: και μάλλον δεν θα τον ξαναδώ...είχα την ανάγκη να το μοιραστώ και με μια  απειροελάχιστη ελπίδα να το έχει βρει κάποιος απο σάς. Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα μάθω και θα ακούσω πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα στο χώρο σας, μακάρι να είχα γραφτεί νωρίτερα κι όχι πιεσμένος από λύπη για την  απώλεια του αγαπημένου μου παπαγάλου!

----------


## jk21

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας ,με οποια αφορμη και να εγινε αυτο.μετα απο τοσες μερες ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις ξανα το πουλακι αλλα ευχομαι με ολη μου την καρδια να ειναι στα χερια καποιων που θα το αγαπουν οπως εσυ και δεν θα εμεινε χωρις τροφη ,τοσες μερες! σου ευχομαι συντομα να νοιωσεις ετοιμος να προσφερεις την αγαπη σου σε ενα νεο πουλακι που θα φερεις κοντα σου!

----------


## ivi

καλώς ήρθες Διονύση, εύχομαι ο αγαπημένος σου φίλος να επιστρέψει, έστω και αν πέρασαν κάποιες μέρες. να έχεις το κλουβί του στο μπαλκόνι με ανοικτή την πόρτα σε περίπτωση που έρθει πίσω ίσως για τροφή ή νερό.. έστω να τον βρήκε κάποιος, και να είναι καλά...ίσως αν έβαζες κάποια αγγελία αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Διονύση καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.Θα συμφωνήσω με την Ήβη μην χάνεις την ελπίδα σου.Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.* :Happy0159:

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας Διονυση
 λυπαμαι που εφυγε ο φιλος σου 
εκανες καποιες ενεργειες μηπως τον βρεις ;οπως να ρωτησεις τους γειτονες ;να τον φωναξεις στις τριγυρω απο το σπιτι γειτονιες;

----------


## dionisis

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Δεν χάνω την ελπίδα μου και το κλουβί βρίσκεται εκεί που πρέπει...κατά βάθος όμως... εύχομαι να τον βρεί κάποιος/α που θα τον αγαπήσει!

----------


## dionisis

Ευχαριστώ! Εχω κάνει τις περισότερες ενέργειες που θα βοηθούσαν αλλά ο φίλος μου εξάφανίστεικε σε δευτερόλεπτα με πορεία προς  τη δύση... :sad:  έτσι κι αλλιώς  η πόλη μας είναι ''ζούγκλα''

----------


## vagelis76

Διονύση καλώς όρισες!!!!
Ανάλογη εμπειρία έχω ζήσει εις 2πλούν με Ζακό του αδερφού μου...τον 1ο δε το βρίκαμε ποτέ,εξαφανίστηκε στο Περισσό μέχρι να πεις κίμυνο και με κουτσουρεμένα φτερά...
τον 2ο και τωρινό φίλο μας,τον χάσαμε στο Ρεθύμνο και τον βρίκαμε μετά από 2 μέρες,αφού είχαμε κάνει ανάστα όλη τη πολή....αφίσες παντού,ανακοινώσεις στο ραδιόφωνο και ψάχναμε σε δίαφορα σημεία πολλοί μαζί.
θα σου έλεγα να βγάλεις αφισάκια με τη φώτο του και να τα μυράσεις σε όλα τα πετ της περιοχής και λίγο παραπέρα...ζήτα να βάλεις αφισάκια στα σουπερ μαρκετ και σε περίπτερα....
ποτέ δεν είναι αργά,αρκεί να το έχει βρεί κάποιος που θέλει να το επιστρέψει πίσω σε σένα.
φορούσε δαχτυλίδι στο ποδαράκι και αν ναι θυμάσαι ή έχεις κρατήσει τα στοιχεία????
είναι εξημερωμένο και έχει επαφή με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία????

Εύχομαι από καρδιάς να γίνει το "θαυμα" και να επιστρέψει κοντά σου σώος και αβλαβείς.....σε καταλαβαίνω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.

***δε ξέρω αν είναι δυνατόν τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης να΄βάλουν μια ανακοίνωση εδώ στο φόρουμ με τα στοιχεία που θα τους δώσεις,μήπως και κάποιος που θα το βρεί και προσπαθήσει να βρεί πληροφορίες,πέσει επάνω μας....

----------


## dionisis

Βαγγέλη νασαι καλα!Έυχομαι να μην ξαναζήσεις τέτοια  εμπειρία αν και στο δεύτερο στάθηκες τυχερός...εδώ είναι Αθήνα χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα...που να ψάξω...και χωρίς κουτσουρεμένα φτερά! Δεν έιναι  απλά εξημερωμένο είναι άνθρωπος μακάρι να γύρναγε... και μακάρι να το βρεί κάποιος που θα τον αγαπήσει και θα τον προσέξει καλύτερα από μενα!

----------


## vagelis76

Βάλε μια φώτο εδώ στο θέμα να φαίνεται το πουλί και μη χάνεις την ελπίδα σου φίλε.
Επίσης αν έχεις facebook κάνε μια ανακοίνωση και εκεί και στείλε μου και εμένα να το κοινοποιήσω μερικές φορές...
Το να το παλέψεις μόνο καλό θα κάνει και όχι κακό....είτε για να το βρείς,είτε στη ψυχολογία σου που θα λες ναι προσπάθησα αλλά δε τα κατάφερα(το απεύχομαι)
Αν πάει σε σπίτι που δεν είχε ξανά τέτοιο πουλί και είναι ήρεμο,θα ψάξουν να μάθουν πληροφορίες...επιμένω οτι πρέπει να κινηθείς σε πετ σοπ(που θα προμυθευτούν τροφή και κλουβί) και εδώ που ίσως μπούν....

----------


## jk21

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ σε πια περιοχη της Αθηνας μενεις; σιγουρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα τα μελη του φορουμ αρκετα και αν η τυχη το θελει ,δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα...

----------


## dionisis

Καλησπέρα  στον Βύρωνα...τι να πώ απλά ελπίζω

----------


## dionisis

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php...type=1&theater

----------


## dionisis

έχει σε όλα δίκιο η ψυχολογία είναι στον πάτο...η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία κι εγώ αναζητώ λύση για κενό που άφησε ο ''φίλος'' μου!

----------


## jk21

οι προποδες του υμηττου και οι σχολες μαλλον ειναι ενα μερος στο οποιο βλεπω να κατευθηνθηκε αν δεν πηγε σε αλλο σπιτι

----------


## dionisis

ίσως,μπορεί να πήγε προς τακεί , όχι δαχτυλίδι δεν είχε...ή κάποιο άλλο χρακτηριστικό πέρα από την ομορφία του, εξυπνάδα κ κοινωνηκότητα του.....

----------


## vagelis76

και οι 2 παπαπάλοι που σου πρωτοανέφερα πέταξαν προς τη δύση,όπως μας είπες και ο δικός σου....
οπότε κινήσου προς τα εκεί Διονύση,δε ξέρω καλά τη περιοχή σου αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να πήγε σε κάποιο σπίτι και όχι στο βουνό...του είναι άγνωστο,ενω το σπίτι και ο άνθρωπος οικίο....
Περιμένουμε νέα και τα θέλω ευχάριστα!!!!!

**το λινκ που έβαλες από το fb δε με αφήνει να το δω...μάλλον έχει περιορισμούς.
αν θέλεις κάνε μια δημοσίευση στην ομάδα μας εκεί για να το προωθήσω...greekbirdclub.com

----------


## mpapad

Φίλε Διονύση, μένω Υμηττό και γυρνάω καθημερινά Βύρωνα-Υμηττό-Παγκράτι-Καισαριανή κλπ λόγω δουλειάς (πωλήσεις). Εύχομαι να μάθω κάτι ή να δω και να σου έχω νέα. Θα το πω σε φίλους και πελάτες μου σε όλη την περιοχή και ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι θα μάθουμε (ιδανικά...  θα ήθελα να προτιμούσε την βεράντα μου και να μας το έκανε πιο εύκολο, αλλά μην απελπίζεσαι). Το πουλάκι είναι αυτό που εμφανίζεται στην φωτογραφία του profil σου??  Sorry αλλά είμαι άσχετη από παπαγαλάκια, οπότε....

----------


## dionisis

καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη σκέψη και μόνο  να βοηθήσεις, νασαι καλά.Ναι αυτό στη  φωτογραφία  του προφίλ+αβαταρ.

----------


## dionisis

ανέβασα άλμπουμ με φωτο του παπαγάλου στο προφίλ μου. ευχάριστω και πάλι όλου σας!

----------


## zack27

Kαλωηρθες καταρχας και καλη διαμονη.ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να το βρεις και αν δε το βρεις μακαρι να καταληξει σε καλα χερια!ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

*Αυτός είναι ο μικρός μας φίλος που τη κοπάνησε πριν λίγες μέρες*

----------


## dionisis

Βαγγέλη καλημέρα και  ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vagelis76

Καμία εξέλιξη από το φιλαράκι????

----------


## gianniskilkis

διονύση μακάρι να το βρεις το φιλαράκι σου ,το καλό είναι ότι δεν το έχασες με την κακή έννοια αλλά έφυγε απλά από κοντά σου.τώρα θα σου πω και κάτι που άκουσα στην  t.v .γέμισε η αθήνα πουλιά .τα περισσότερα πάρκα θυμίζουν είπαν ...αυστραλία.δεν ξέρω εάν είναι έτσι ,αλλά μακάρι .

----------


## dionisis

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά, δυστηχώς κανένα νεότερο...μακάρι να είναι σε καλά χέρια! Ακριβώς Γιάννη,  απλά πέταξε μακρία έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό γνωρίζει πιο καλά...

----------

